# Snow Valley Edmonton Ski & Snowboard Swap



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Here we go: This year's Snow Valley ski & snowboard swap is on October 14, 2007. If you want to sell anything. you need to bring it to Snow Valley on October 13th, 2007. Whatever you can't sell there, take it to the Edmonton Ski & Snowboard show near the end of October.


----------

